# Secret Fantasies (also, an intro question)



## stuffedbelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey, I'm kind of new here. Slowly on my way to becoming a BHM (started at about 180lbs...almost up to 250lbs now), looking for some people to chat with. 

In all honesty, I still find it very hard to believe that there are women who're into bigger guys (and especially bigger guys getting even fatter). Yet, this forum is apparently quite populated by them.

So, please check out my profile for details about me, and in the meantime, I was curious:

Anyone have any very specific secret fantasies or scenarios that they turn to? Things that'd get you hot and bothered in an instant, but perhaps are just a bit too shameful to admit to anyone? Comment if you have any.

Mine kind of fall in line with my avatar picture...as well as this story: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12623


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you like cheese & bacon?


----------



## Vageta (Nov 9, 2011)

being forced to immobility.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 9, 2011)

Hmmm... the fantasy I tend to turn to?

I was about to say that I have quite a few, then I realized that it's essentially the same fantasy, just new and different things happen.

My fantasy is about a wealthy and morbidly obese recluse. And in a sense, he lives in my mind. Haven't found anyone even remotely like him, personality-wise. And I've written hundreds of pages of stories about him. 

But I've only posted one story about him on Dims. And I wrote it back when I was 15, so not only is the writing quality sorely out of date, but the current story line is much more complicated. So if anything, this story is a puff piece (no pun intended). 

Absolutely Gorgeous


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Do you like cheese & bacon?



LOL...Hozay asked me what I like to eat and I said....Beef. Bacon. Cheese.

I've never had any elaborate fantasies, and I'm pretty simple when it comes to getting turned on and what turns me on. I love to think about a guy with a big soft (I don't like hard bellies) belly and being dominated by him....hair pulling, spanking, holding me down/restraining me, name calling (I love the word "slut"), grabbing my hips (I love bruises, especially on my hip bones), etc. That makes me hot EVERY TIME and I can have a spectacular evening with myself with just that one simple idea. Also, it's never a celebrity or someone I've made up. The guy is always someone I know, have been with in the past or plan on hooking up with in the future 

Now all of you know way too much about me....


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 9, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> LOL...Hozay asked me what I like to eat and I said....Beef. Bacon. Cheese.
> 
> I've never had any elaborate fantasies, and I'm pretty simple when it comes to getting turned on and what turns me on. I love to think about a guy with a big soft (I don't like hard bellies) belly and being dominated by him....hair pulling, spanking, holding me down/restraining me, name calling (I love the word "slut"), grabbing my hips (I love bruises, especially on my hip bones), etc. That makes me hot EVERY TIME and I can have a spectacular evening with myself with just that one simple idea. Also, it's never a celebrity or someone I've made up. The guy is always someone I know, have been with in the past or plan on hooking up with in the future
> 
> ...


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 9, 2011)

su3liminal said:


> Now I need a Kleenex.... Thanks a lot!!!



Just one????


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 9, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Just one????




Most of it went over my head...never to be found


----------



## johniav (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes,in mine, the woman is doing housework. She is doing the dishes. The end. I'm only kidding


----------



## analikesyourface (Nov 9, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hmmm... the fantasy I tend to turn to?
> 
> I was about to say that I have quite a few, then I realized that it's essentially the same fantasy, just new and different things happen.
> 
> ...



...This was the first semi erotic story I read on here... you were my introduction to feederism/gaining men! I didn't even make that connection


----------



## Deanna (Nov 10, 2011)

My fantasies are not secret anymore ... I talk about them openly on here. 

But to indulge even more in my pathological narcissism, I fantasize about being tied up, objectified, and completely ravished by a 500+ lb man ... then to switch and do the opposite to him, but as a "punishment" for his brutality force him to eat huge amounts of food as I pleasure myself and humiliate him for being such a hog. When he's finished I set him free to only get put in my place for being such a domineering bitch (whatever he wants to do to me). Back and forth with hedonism and obedience. Here's the catch: we love each other too.


----------



## MasterShake (Nov 10, 2011)

Interesting the trend of dom/sub tied to body size!

I don't think that's a secret fantasy of mine. I do have a really big fantasy about learning orgasm control and just tormenting the hell out of a woman with that, especially with oral. Kinda dom/sub, but less about pain and more about torturing her with ever closer and closer moments until she's shamelessly begging for release.

But then my other secret fantasy is making a big special breakfast for my partner after wearing her out the night before. I guess that's not really secret if you've done it. I just haven't gotten to in a while.

Darn it, my fantasies aren't very original. *pouts*


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 10, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Interesting the trend of dom/sub tied to body size!
> 
> I don't think that's a secret fantasy of mine. I do have a really big fantasy about learning orgasm control and just tormenting the hell out of a woman with that, especially with oral. Kinda dom/sub, but less about pain and more about torturing her with ever closer and closer moments until she's shamelessly begging for release.
> 
> ...



Here's a fun fact: I've used you in my fantasies before!


----------



## MasterShake (Nov 10, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Here's a fun fact: I've used you in my fantasies before!


So have I!


----------



## lynnrockabilly (Nov 11, 2011)

There was a story that I read on a Geocities site way back when. It had to do with placing a man on a bed and putting him to sleep. She would feed him, wake him, have sex with him, and make him go back to sleep so that she could feed him via tube. That was something that I didn't like the idea of, against his will and all, but I did like the thought of him growing bigger because I love soft bellies. I like to imagine the weight of a large belly overhang on my smaller tummy as he pushes into me. Feeling the weight as it drops over my lower half and contours to my own unique shape is so very sexy. I like watching the fat move and jiggle, and to hear my lover pant in ecstasy and tiredness.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 11, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> So have I!



How do you fantasize about yourself?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 11, 2011)

Deanna said:


> My fantasies are not secret anymore ... I talk about them openly on here.
> 
> But to indulge even more in my pathological narcissism, I fantasize about being tied up, objectified, and completely ravished by a 500+ lb man ... then to switch and do the opposite to him, but as a "punishment" for his brutality force him to eat huge amounts of food as I pleasure myself and humiliate him for being such a hog. When he's finished I set him free to only get put in my place for being such a domineering bitch (whatever he wants to do to me). Back and forth with hedonism and obedience. Here's the catch: we love each other too.



This should become its own genre of fiction.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Deanna said:


> My fantasies are not secret anymore ... I talk about them openly on here.
> 
> But to indulge even more in my pathological narcissism, I fantasize about being tied up, objectified, and completely ravished by a 500+ lb man ... then to switch and do the opposite to him, but as a "punishment" for his brutality force him to eat huge amounts of food as I pleasure myself and humiliate him for being such a hog. When he's finished I set him free to only get put in my place for being such a domineering bitch (whatever he wants to do to me). Back and forth with hedonism and obedience. Here's the catch: we love each other too.





Buffetbelly said:


> This should become its own genre of fiction.



Man, it would be even _harder_ to get anything done due to my obsession


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Nov 13, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hmmm... the fantasy I tend to turn to?
> 
> I was about to say that I have quite a few, then I realized that it's essentially the same fantasy, just new and different things happen.
> 
> ...



Oh, I remember this Mary... it's been wonderful re-reading it :kiss2:

B xx


----------



## Hole (Nov 13, 2011)

*WARNING: Too much info.
*
Sometimes when I'm in a dominant mood, I like the idea of "raping" a big man. I think the thought of being able to take over and tease someone triple my size is a turn on. Being small, I think it gives me a high. And it's not literal rape either before anyone thinks I'm capable of such a thing. It's just role-playing. There's also the fantasy of making him cum inside of me forcefully or teasing him into it by taking off his condom as he's fucking me.


----------



## MasterShake (Nov 13, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> How do you fantasize about yourself?


The great tragedy of being me is that I will never know what it is like to be done by me.

Wait...

...AFK, BRB...

...okay, back. Scratch that, now I know. Nice....


----------



## MasterShake (Nov 13, 2011)

Hole said:


> *WARNING: Too much info.
> *
> Sometimes when I'm in a dominant mood, I like the idea of "raping" a big man. I think the thought of being able to take over and tease someone triple my size is a turn on. Being small, I think it gives me a high. And it's not literal rape either before anyone thinks I'm capable of such a thing. It's just role-playing. There's also the fantasy of making him cum inside of me forcefully or teasing him into it by taking off his condom as he's fucking me.


It's you small ones that are always the most dangerous, in my experience. 

I don't think most people confuse 'rape fantasies' with actual rape. Especially since the latter typically doesn't involve safety words or post-coital cuddles and snacky-cakes. :eat2:


----------



## Deanna (Nov 13, 2011)

Hole said:


> *WARNING: Too much info.
> *
> Sometimes when I'm in a dominant mood, I like the idea of "raping" a big man. I think the thought of being able to take over and tease someone triple my size is a turn on. Being small, I think it gives me a high. And it's not literal rape either before anyone thinks I'm capable of such a thing. It's just role-playing. There's also the fantasy of making him cum inside of me forcefully or teasing him into it by taking off his condom as he's fucking me.



Wow. Hotness.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 14, 2011)

today is going to be hard at work.... must not think about the stories!


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 14, 2011)

Hole said:


> *WARNING: Too much info.
> *
> Sometimes when I'm in a dominant mood, I like the idea of "raping" a big man. I think the thought of being able to take over and tease someone triple my size is a turn on. Being small, I think it gives me a high. And it's not literal rape either before anyone thinks I'm capable of such a thing. It's just role-playing. There's also the fantasy of making him cum inside of me forcefully or teasing him into it by taking off his condom as he's fucking me.



Honestly, that doesn't surprise me in the slightest. As a large man I like the idea of being "taken" by a smaller woman. I like being pawed and groped sometimes. Everyone has something that really gets them off.


----------



## imfree (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, nice hot thread! For me it would be to be hooked with a woman who likes Love-Touch sex, food, a little mutual gaining, showing off in revealing swim wear:smitten:, and seeing her BHM showing off, as well. Woo!, what a mix! Ha!, I'm 56, I wonder if such a woman and I would last very long together? Love the chance to try!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 16, 2011)

imfree said:


> Wow, nice hot thread! For me it would be to be hooked with a woman who likes Love-Touch sex, food, a little mutual gaining, showing off in revealing swim wear:smitten:, and seeing her BHM showing off, as well. Woo!, what a mix! Ha!, I'm 56, I wonder if such a woman and I would last very long together? Love the chance to try!



We're the same age and I would say "YES!!" right now although a couple years ago my answer would have been different. Hang in there!


----------



## PaperZombie (Nov 16, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Do you like cheese & bacon?



Who DOESN'T?


----------



## Deanna (Nov 16, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Do you like cheese & bacon?





PaperZombie said:


> Who DOESN'T?



::raises hand::

Cheese is awesome, bacon rarely is


----------



## ex1976 (Nov 17, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Interesting the trend of dom/sub tied to body size!
> 
> I don't think that's a secret fantasy of mine. I do have a really big fantasy about learning orgasm control and just tormenting the hell out of a woman with that, especially with oral. Kinda dom/sub, but less about pain and more about torturing her with ever closer and closer moments until she's shamelessly begging for release.



I used to do this with my ex, I would get her right to the point of orgasm and stop and then do this again 3 or 4 more times, I would have her begging me to fuck her and finish it off, it also led to some very intense orgasms for her. I found this so fun, especially since I could easily have my face buried in a pussy for an hour, if she would let me, it makes my orgasm so much more fun when I know she was just enjoying herself to point she couldn't handle it anymore.


----------



## djudex (Nov 17, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> I love to think about a guy with a big soft (I don't like hard bellies) belly and being dominated by him....hair pulling, spanking, holding me down/restraining me, name calling (I love the word "slut"), grabbing my hips (I love bruises, especially on my hip bones), etc.



That's just ridiculously hot.


----------



## imfree (Nov 17, 2011)

djudex said:


> That's just ridiculously hot.



I really don't know for sure, but that could have been written in (SNARKFONT), too.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 17, 2011)

Deanna said:


> ::raises hand::
> 
> Cheese is awesome, bacon rarely is



You're not a human being.


----------



## djudex (Nov 17, 2011)

imfree said:


> I really don't know for sure, but that could have been written in (SNARKFONT), too.



Nope, completely genuine. I'd be more than happy to bruise her up and call her a slut.


----------



## imfree (Nov 17, 2011)

imfree said:


> I really don't know for sure, but that could have been written in (SNARKFONT), too.





djudex said:


> Nope, completely genuine. I'd be more than happy to bruise her up and call her a slut.



I'm sorry, I meant to quote Jenn's post.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 17, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> You're not a human being.



You're not the first to notice.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 18, 2011)

Just as i leave my old job they employ a short redhead who has a sexy as hell scottish accent, and has a filthy mouth too. I think my balls poped. Women who talk dirty in normal conversation do something to me, i go a bit cave man.


----------



## escapist (Nov 18, 2011)

Deanna said:


> My fantasies are not secret anymore ... I talk about them openly on here.
> 
> But to indulge even more in my pathological narcissism, I fantasize about being tied up, objectified, and completely ravished by a 500+ lb man ... then to switch and do the opposite to him, but as a "punishment" for his brutality force him to eat huge amounts of food as I pleasure myself and humiliate him for being such a hog. When he's finished I set him free to only get put in my place for being such a domineering bitch (whatever he wants to do to me). Back and forth with hedonism and obedience. Here's the catch: we love each other too.



Hahahah that sounds almost like my life....I love it! :wubu:


----------



## bromad1972 (Nov 23, 2011)

Deanna said:


> ::raises hand::
> 
> Cheese is awesome, bacon rarely is



BLASPHEMER!! Everything should taste like bacon, it is that awesome.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 23, 2011)

biglynch said:


> ....I think my balls *poped*...




Isn't that what got all the priests in trouble?


----------



## Deanna (Nov 24, 2011)

bromad1972 said:


> BLASPHEMER!! Everything should taste like bacon, it is that awesome.



The taste is fine, it's the fact that bacon tends to be cold and floppy whenever I give it a chance.


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 27, 2011)

Deanna said:


> The taste is fine, it's the fact that bacon tends to be cold and floppy whenever I give it a chance.



Then you need to know how to cook crispy bacon.

As for me and my fantasies? My favorite is a bit of persistent roleplay, my weight going up and up as I "wonder" why and the woman I love helps me "stick to my diet". Maybe even big enough to revive the old sideshow business...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 28, 2011)

Hole said:


> *WARNING: Too much info.
> *
> Sometimes when I'm in a dominant mood, I like the idea of "raping" a big man. I think the thought of being able to take over and tease someone triple my size is a turn on. Being small, I think it gives me a high. And it's not literal rape either before anyone thinks I'm capable of such a thing. It's just role-playing. There's also the fantasy of making him cum inside of me forcefully or teasing him into it by taking off his condom as he's fucking me.



This is a "thing" with me and my lady. Sometimes I will awake to find my cowgirl riding me off into the sunrise...Is this a dream? No! Too grunty and sweaty for a dream.


----------



## gorddito (Nov 29, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> This is a "thing" with me and my lady. Sometimes I will awake to find my cowgirl riding me off into the sunrise...Is this a dream? No! Too grunty and sweaty for a dream.



OK now that is just bragging.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2011)

Take a lil lady, spineless when it comes to the Manbeefin'. Grab some hair, pulling that pretty lil head back for a forced kiss. The look in her eyes, priceless. Smile a gritty smile at her before chucking her onto a black ottoman. She feels the plush top, it's comfy. I tell her to enjoy it, it's the only comfort she'll be allowed. I tie arms && legs to the legs of the ottoman. I don't want her getting away. A swift hard smack to the left ass cheek lets her know it has begun. Step back to visually embrace the beautiful sight of her. Time to play. A long lick followed by lil kisses creep up the middle of her back. Her shoulders soon get attention too as hands wrap around her neck && kiss her semi trembling lips. Reluctantly, her returns the oral affection. Warm, moist, && sweet, her lips linger on mine for a few more before I push away to nibble on her lean neck. Turn her head by her hair to better reach under her jaw && around her cute lil ears. Moving behind her, drop to my knees... Inhale... mmm sweet nectar. Kisses, nibbles, light sucking lips dance over silky thighs. Fingers grip into her hip && upper thigh, carnivorously attacking her all over. Hungrily taking her in, the pleasures of knowing she is bound && unable to resist the sexual torture enhancing the connection. Without warning... cannibalistic cravings consume... into an innocent ear "Snack time" is whispered before devouring her whole. The tongue lashing sending electrified chills up her spine. Rewinding to moments passed in time, her lavish frame, her sexy glances in my direction... revenge has never been so sweet. Unable to contain the beast, readying behind her... SLAM! Body connects with body like a vehicle collision. Bodies mangled, teeth sink into her back && shoulders. Hands beating rump like rhythmic drums. Pulling fist fulls of hair back so that she arches as much as she can. Pounding, pooounding. Slipping arms underneath her bound arms && interlocking fingers right behind her head for better stability. Degrading names called out to her, filthy && disrespectful, she soaks them up with great pride because she knows this means love. Desire meeting lust in a physical cacophony of flesh on flesh instrumentals. Screams fill the silent air as we climax, reaching the peak of sexual Everest, we are now yodelers. I collapse on her, sweet aroma tickles the senses as sweat mixes like a cocktail. I untie her && she rests her pretty lil head on daddies heavily inflating chest. We stare into each others eyes, pain && pleasure met in full. Sweet && salty lips find another kiss. Finally, big strong arms wrap around her, pulling her in, letting her know, she got off easy this time. 

Sorry this was so long... I've been playing this in my head for such a long time... Had to get it out 

View attachment fulk6.jpg


----------



## Deanna (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, ManBeef. Just ... wow.



Wanderer said:


> Then you need to know how to cook crispy bacon.



You believers in Bacon are all the same, trying to convert me to your religion and whatnot. Get thee behind me!


----------



## MasterShake (Nov 29, 2011)

ex1976 said:


> I used to do this with my ex, I would get her right to the point of orgasm and stop and then do this again 3 or 4 more times, I would have her begging me to fuck her and finish it off, it also led to some very intense orgasms for her. I found this so fun, especially since I could easily have my face buried in a pussy for an hour, if she would let me, it makes my orgasm so much more fun when I know she was just enjoying herself to point she couldn't handle it anymore.


Ding ding ding, this!!!


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 30, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Wow, ManBeef. Just ... wow.
> 
> 
> 
> You believers in Bacon are all the same, trying to convert me to your religion and whatnot. Get thee behind me!



My mind tends to fly a mile a minute. So it is easy for me to invent stories out of nowhere.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 1, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> LOL...Hozay asked me what I like to eat and I said....Beef. Bacon. Cheese.
> 
> I've never had any elaborate fantasies, and I'm pretty simple when it comes to getting turned on and what turns me on. I love to think about a guy with a big soft (I don't like hard bellies) belly and being dominated by him....hair pulling, spanking, holding me down/restraining me, name calling (I love the word "slut"), grabbing my hips (I love bruises, especially on my hip bones), etc. That makes me hot EVERY TIME and I can have a spectacular evening with myself with just that one simple idea. Also, it's never a celebrity or someone I've made up. The guy is always someone I know, have been with in the past or plan on hooking up with in the future
> 
> Now all of you know way too much about me....



OMG...glad im not the only one wiht this kinda fatasy!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 1, 2011)

gorddito said:


> OK now that is just bragging.



On the contrary when you're over 50 you don't want to let a nocturnal tumescence go to waste.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 1, 2011)

Deanna said:


> The taste is fine, it's the fact that bacon tends to be cold and floppy whenever I give it a chance.



Doesn't your car have a bacon dispenser?


----------



## Deanna (Dec 5, 2011)

Damnit. I thought it was lasagna.


----------



## imfree (Dec 5, 2011)

Lasagna is the perfect food and, most of the time, is even better than sex.:eat2:


----------



## Melian (Dec 5, 2011)

Secret fantasy: getting through at least one day where <95% of the people I encounter are total, worthless pieces of shit.


----------



## escapist (Dec 5, 2011)

imfree said:


> Lasagna is the perfect food and, most of the time, is even better than sex.:eat2:



OMG I couldn't agree more. It is the one food I feel guilty about sometimes. I've been known to eat more than 1 pan at a time...I can not stop myself from eating it till bursting!....something about that meaty, cheesey, goodness! :eat1:


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 6, 2011)

Melian said:


> Secret fantasy: getting through at least one day where <95% of the people I encounter are total, worthless pieces of shit.



This. Thiiiiiis.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 6, 2011)

Melian said:


> Secret fantasy: getting through at least one day where <95% of the people I encounter are total, worthless pieces of shit.



i can totally make that fantasy a reality! i'll just lock you in my basement for a day!


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 7, 2011)

imfree said:


> Lasagna is the perfect food and, most of the time, is even better than sex.:eat2:



I don't know where you're eating your lasagna, but it's a damn better ristorante than where I get mine I reckon.


----------



## hallowjak (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been, for the past 20 years or so, a recreational hypnotist. I love putting girls under and controlling their pleasure, controlling their orgasms, and making them scream as they lose their minds. 

Now you officially know too much about _me_


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 10, 2011)

hallowjak said:


> I have been, for the past 20 years or so, a recreational hypnotist. I love putting girls under and controlling their pleasure, controlling their orgasms, and making them scream as they lose their minds.
> 
> Now you officially know too much about _me_



Yikesssssssssssssss


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 24, 2011)

Lately y'all have been my fantasy... Especially a certain few. One big ass pool of pudding... A LOT of us... Yummy


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 24, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> Yikesssssssssssssss



ditto..................


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 24, 2011)

hallowjak said:


> I have been, for the past 20 years or so, a recreational hypnotist. I love putting girls under and controlling their pleasure, controlling their orgasms, and making them scream as they lose their minds.
> 
> Now you officially know too much about _me_



That thought is REALLY terrifying


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 3, 2012)

Deanna said:


> Wow, ManBeef. Just ... wow.
> 
> 
> 
> You believers in Bacon are all the same, trying to convert me to your religion and whatnot. Get thee behind me!



Actually, I'm an agnostic of bacon... I simply don't like it with some flavors.  I just say, if the problem is that the bacon is floppy, you clearly need to know how to cook crispy bacon. After all, limp bacon happens to people all the time.

Good grief, it's write-your-own-dirty-joke night.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 3, 2012)

imfree said:


> Lasagna is the perfect food and, most of the time, is even better than sex.:eat2:





escapist said:


> OMG I couldn't agree more. It is the one food I feel guilty about sometimes. I've been known to eat more than 1 pan at a time...I can not stop myself from eating it till bursting!....something about that meaty, cheesey, goodness! :eat1:



This makes me wonder what the hell you guys are doing during sexy time... I have had some great lasagna, but I have had waaaayyy better sex.


----------



## imfree (Jan 3, 2012)

JulieD said:


> This makes me wonder what the hell you guys are doing during sexy time... I have had some great lasagna, but I have had waaaayyy better sex.



With no lover of my own, all I've got is music, a ton of parts to build electronic gadgets out of, and a Maine Coon cat for company.


----------



## Hole (Jan 3, 2012)

JulieD said:


> This makes me wonder what the hell you guys are doing during sexy time... I have had some great lasagna, but I have had waaaayyy better sex.



Or maybe we haven't had a mind-blowing lasagna.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 3, 2012)

imfree said:


> With no lover of my own, all I've got is music, a ton of parts to build electronic gadgets out of, and a Maine Coon cat for company.



Hmmm... Replace the cat with a 7 year old kid and the gadgets with ingredients for an apple cake that will make your toes curl (still not as good as really good sex though) and we are pretty much in the same scenario...sort of. And from what I remember about sex, it is still better then dinner. Even a mind-blowing meal...it will come close, but sex will always take the cake in my book. :blush:


----------



## imfree (Jan 3, 2012)

JulieD said:


> Hmmm... Replace the cat with a 7 year old kid and the gadgets with ingredients for an apple cake that will make your toes curl (still not as good as really good sex though) and we are pretty much in the same scenario...sort of. And from what I remember about sex, it is still better then dinner. Even a mind-blowing meal...it will come close, but sex will always take the cake in my book. :blush:



Hehehe!!! I claim loss of memory, as I'm 56 and sex, to me, is so last century.


----------



## fritzi (Jan 4, 2012)

imfree said:


> Lasagna is the perfect food and, most of the time, is even better than sex.:eat2:





escapist said:


> OMG I couldn't agree more. It is the one food I feel guilty about sometimes. I've been known to eat more than 1 pan at a time...I can not stop myself from eating it till bursting!....something about that meaty, cheesey, goodness! :eat1:





JulieD said:


> This makes me wonder what the hell you guys are doing during sexy time... I have had some great lasagna, but I have had waaaayyy better sex.



Spinach-salmon lasagna with lots of creamy bechamel sauce and dry rosé as foreplay for sex is the very best combo imo ....


----------



## KittyCourtz (Jan 14, 2012)

Secret fantasies? Of course!

My favorite fantasy is about this character from a game I like. His name is Cid.

The Nintendo Wii game he appears in (Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers) came out a few years ago and Cid first got me into big guys. Whenever I see/hear him in the game, I giggle like a schoolgirl. 

I'll often fantasize about him as a 40 year old virgin type that has a hard time talking to women. I'll imagine myself as a fan character that I created named Viraveth, who has much bigger breasts than me and has long green hair. She'll flirt with him and press herself against his belly while making him blush the entire time. Anything involving bellies pressed against something arouses me.


----------



## Melian (Jan 16, 2012)

KittyCourtz said:


> Secret fantasies? Of course!
> 
> My favorite fantasy is about this character from a game I like. His name is Cid.
> 
> ...



Have you played any of the other FF games? There's a Cid in basically all of them! If you want a less Robotnik-looking one, try Cid from FFXII:


----------



## KittyCourtz (Jan 16, 2012)

But I prefer Crystal Bearers Cid. He's much more handsome in my opinion. XD


----------



## Melian (Jan 16, 2012)

KittyCourtz said:


> But I prefer Crystal Bearers Cid. He's much more handsome in my opinion. XD



Fair enough.

Have you met imfree? The two of you may get along.


----------



## KittyCourtz (Jan 16, 2012)

Melian said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Have you met imfree? The two of you may get along.



No, I haven't. Why would we get along?


----------



## Melian (Jan 17, 2012)

KittyCourtz said:


> No, I haven't. Why would we get along?



I dunno....


----------



## imfree (Jan 17, 2012)

Melian said:


> I dunno....



Nice!!! I had it nailed when I guessed it was character-related!

Hahaha! Related to a fictional character, too!

Closed-Circuit to Melian: I've got a sense of humor and didn't mind a bit. I hope you told the young lady that I'm older than her daddeh and strongly BHMFA.


----------



## Hole (Jan 17, 2012)

hallowjak said:


> I have been, for the past 20 years or so, a recreational hypnotist. I love putting girls under and controlling their pleasure, controlling their orgasms, and making them scream as they lose their minds.
> 
> Now you officially know too much about _me_



Why did I visualize scenes from The Exorcist when I read that?


----------



## KittyCourtz (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, they do look similar! =D


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 22, 2012)

My fantasy isn't really all that 'fantastical' I realize but it's something I do come back to often in my head.

Sitting on the bus, a park bench or in a booth at a restaurant she comes and sits next to me. Flirting heavily wordlessly with me, it's all in the eyes. The eyes are always very prominent in the fantasy, it's that cute 'head down but looking up at you' expression. She starts a conversation and gets more aggressively flirty and touchy as we chat and her confidence grows. It's the mix of proactive confidence, aggression, lust and her desire that drives me wild in the imaginary scenario. :blush:

A secret because it's normally the guy who has to initiate conversation and be aggressive and confident. Least that's what most tell me


----------



## ManBeef (Jan 23, 2012)

Melian said:


> I dunno....



Lmmfao!!! I dun pissed muhself


----------



## imfree (Jan 23, 2012)

ManBeef said:


> Lmmfao!!! I dun pissed muhself



Yah, I did too. Gotta' admit, though, the old guy does have character!!! 

View attachment Edgar compared to wb md.jpg


----------



## KittyCourtz (Jan 23, 2012)

Everything about Cid just drives me crazy.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 23, 2012)

I never really had a fantasy. I guess I'm not creative enough, and my overly critical thought process doesn't help. When "Yeah, like that's going to happen" comes to mind, it kinda ruins the mood. Now it's irrelevant anyway.


----------



## imfree (Jan 23, 2012)

imfree said:


> Yah, I did too. Gotta' admit, though, the old guy does have character!!!



Oh, my, I must really be Cid, we're identical in the middle. Strange, but true!!! 

View attachment cid ffcctcb-cid.jpg


----------



## KittyCourtz (Jan 23, 2012)

Oooh, I like very much. =D


----------



## Goreki (Jan 23, 2012)

Omg, uncanny! It must be fate! How beautiful!!


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2012)

KittyCourtz said:


> Oooh, I like very much. =D





Goreki said:


> Omg, uncanny! It must be fate! How beautiful!!



Thanks for the kind words, Ladies. The secret to being beautiful at my ripe age of 56, is to be so fat that everything that could be a wrinkle, is full and stretched out.:doh:


----------



## Goreki (Jan 24, 2012)

No no! I meant destiny is beautiful!!


----------



## Goreki (Jan 24, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2012)

Goreki said:


> No no! I meant destiny is beautiful!!



Sorry, ego got in the way. Destiny is beautiful and cid is fun. Hey, now, cid could be my Dr Hyde type alter ego!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh boy, have I had some secret fantasies come to fruition in the past month or so....things I didn't even know about or think would turn me the fuck on until I was introduced to them. Oh my....getting turned on just thinking about it.


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 28, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> Oh boy, have I had some secret fantasies come to fruition in the past month or so....things I didn't even know about or think would turn me the fuck on until I was introduced to them. Oh my....getting turned on just thinking about it.



Haha can we at least get a hint?


----------



## gutgirth (Jan 29, 2012)

My fantasy...I'm a normal 190# guy. I want to find a loving woman who will help me gain 300 pounds of hot sexy fat. I constantly daydream of the day my belly hangs to my knees and a woman who knows how to make a fat man glad he's fat. I don't want to gain to fast, I want to enjoy the journey. I want people to stare at me, to make rude comments behind my back. I want to feel myself jiggle every time I move. I want to snuggle with my woman while she caresses my fat body. I want to be her sexy man at her beck and call. I would show off my fat body. No over sized clothes to hid my sexy fat body. Belly hanging over my belt, just barely peaking out under my almost to tight shirt. I would run around the house with no shirt, tempting my woman with my fatness. My fat belly would be topped by two huge moobs with wide nips. My blubberous love handles making me look perfectly round. I would let my woman feed me until I couldn't eat another bite. So stuffed I cannot move. At the mercy of my woman. Sex is so hot with an overstuffed belly. This is my daily fantasy. I wish I could click my heels three times, repeating, "there's nothing like fat", there's nothing like fat...and poof...my fantasy has begun. Sigh.


----------

